# Barnwood Shelf



## oldnewbie (Sep 18, 2006)

With all apologies to Harry, I have created this key holder/shelf from 100 yr old barnwood that Mike and I reclaimed a couple of weeks ago. I know it's pretty simple and basic to you experts on this forum, but I'm pretty proud to have developed it. I'm just a neophyte, but, with all the expertise on this forum, I'm learning, albeit very slowly. The shelf is finished in tung oil, and wipe on poly. Main thing is; Sally loves it. Thanks for looking. 

Neal


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Neal, you don't have to apologize to Harry... those pics look great.

The shelf looks good too. And, since "The Boss" loves it, your job is finished.

Brian


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Neil

I like the look of your creation, and it hangs very proud on the wall. 

A great job and one to be proud of.

John


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Neal

I like it , you did a nice job 

It's one of the items that one can make and is very useful as well...


=========






oldnewbie said:


> With all apologies to Harry, I have created this key holder/shelf from 100 yr old barnwood that Mike and I reclaimed a couple of weeks ago. I know it's pretty simple and basic to you experts on this forum, but I'm pretty proud to have developed it. I'm just a neophyte, but, with all the expertise on this forum, I'm learning, albeit very slowly. The shelf is finished in tung oil, and wipe on poly. Main thing is; Sally loves it. Thanks for looking.
> 
> Neal


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Neal really nice job on the shelf. Great job on the finish choice really brings it mounted on the wall.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Good looking piece of wood, great grain pattern.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Wow looks great, thanks for sharing.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Nice job Neal. That is some beautiful wood.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I bet your tail is still wagging Neal, that's one beautiful looking shelf as are the photos.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Atta boy Neal.


----------



## oldnewbie (Sep 18, 2006)

Thanks for all the encouraging words, folks. Makes a guy wanna try more challenging projects. 

Neal


----------



## Rolf Maxa (Feb 8, 2005)

Neal, nice workmanship. It looks like it will be around for many years.


----------

